# Heat at Celtics 4/12



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8405595.htm


The game in Boston has suddenly become extremely important for playoff positioning. The Heat can still earn home-court advantage with two wins and two Milwaukee losses. The Bucks have the Cavaliers and Raptors remaining on their schedule.

But the Heat can also finish seventh with two losses, two New York wins and a New Orleans win in Washington on Wednesday.

Several other scenarios still exist, but based on what the team showed against Cleveland, the Heat must take care of its own problems before considering its playoff opponent.

''Hopefully this is a wake-up call,'' Brian Grant said. ``Coach put it best: There's a fine line between being that 0-7 team and being the team that has made the playoffs.

``I think we have enough resolve and enough heart to dig in and realize that, even though we are a very good offensive team, we have to keep our defensive approach.''

*My Prediction:

Heat make a statement--Boston will put up a fight, but the Heat pull away in the 4th. 

Miami 100
Celtics 90*


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont know.. heat on the road need to bring some more energy. i think the celtics are horrible. i have this penciled in as a win, so im gonna stick by it....i was right about the last cavs game. since the all star break ive been wrong 4 times, and only 1 was a predicted winner (loss to the raptors). (wins i predicted as losses=kings, mavericks, and NJ), i think we win tomorrow, and lose to the nets to end the season, but i hope im wrong. hopefully hornets will lose one more game. we need this one bad.
go heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

reminder that both NJ and Boston are locked in their seeds....so they could possibly rest guys some minutes against us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT at Boston @ FleetCenter – Apr. 12, 2004 – 7:00 PM (Eastern)
TV: Sunshine Network – Eric Reid and Mike Fratello
Radio: WIOD 610 AM (Mike Inglis), WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Jose Paneda) 
Series Notes: The HEAT and Celtics have met 63 times since the 1988-89 season. Boston leads the overall series 35-28 with a 22-8 advantage at home, despite the HEAT’s 8-6 record in the FleetCenter. Last season the teams split four regular season match-ups, with Miami taking the first two and Boston taking the final two. This season Boston has won two out of three contests thus far, one home and two away. In the last 14, Boston has won nine to Miami’s six.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

The Celtics are pretty much locked into that 8th seed and cannot advance to 7th so they have absolutely nothing to lose, on the other hand the Heat have home court advantage at stake which is absolutely crucial and probably the only way they'll be able to win in a series. I predict the Heat take this one 87-83.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think they'll be resting alot of guys....we should have an easy win tonight if we show up (unlike our last game)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need this one...and hopfully NY can beat NO. That would put us in 5th with a chance for 4th

Heat 87
Pierce & Company 80


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no pierce:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> no pierce:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


and both Odom and CB4 are playing!!!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Paul Pierce isn't playing, he's out with a "sprained ankle". I think they're just going to sit him so he's read for the playoffs since nothing can come from winning this game for the Celtics since they're locked in 8th, I doubt he's really hurt.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good news for heat fans....


i'm gonna keep up with gamethreads on our game and the cavs-bucks game plus the hornets game when it gets going....all of them are in the heat forum so keep updated by checking (and posting ) in both


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

LMAO, that last play where everyone was on the floor was hilarious. Looked like a bunch of high schoolers or something.

I wish I could watch the Celtics broadcast of this game instead of the one on Sunshine, I love Tommy Heinson...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're down 7-2 early :|


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade has 2 early fouls...not good for us...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade rolled his ankle


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just went into the dressing room...:uhoh:


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Dwyane just went back into the lockerroom with Ron Culp and he was holding his ankle... not good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> wade rolled his ankle


gorgeous....what else can we ask for?

It looks like EJ should be the next to get hurt b/c Odom, Caron and Grant were hurt last game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie hits a 3....10-9 Celtics


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We need to run sum plays for Caron to get him going early!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Better hope somebody has a huge game to fill in Wade's stats


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

16-13 Celtics at the 3 minute mark


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Better hope somebody has a huge game to fill in Wade's stats


We're making the passes but no one is finishing!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs look good against Milwaukee

Up 8 with 2 mins left in the 1st

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89060&forumid=35


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Caron beat me to it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is back on the bench his return is probable...


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Dwyane is back on the bench and his return is "probable".


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is back on the bench and his return is "probable"


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

ODOM AND1!

The Heat are leading 19-16 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs up after 1 quarter of play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st Qtr

Cavs 27
Bucks 19

Cavs look good--Bucks aren't playing well....LeBron is laughing and having fun beating up on the Bucks...they have no answer for him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to keep this late run goin..Rafer's been playing well. He needs to stay in


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> Cavs look good--Bucks aren't playing well....LeBron is laughing and having fun beating up on the Bucks...they have no answer for him.


He was laughing at something when he was on the line, and then clanged the next FT.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st Qtr

Heat 19
Celtics 16


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is playing!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wheww.. wade's back in start of 2nd qtr


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if he struggles the least bit, or shows *any* sign of pain in that ankle...pull him....we need him in the playoffs more than just tonight...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tied at 21 with 10 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

25-24 Boston


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade 0-2
Butler 0-2

these guys need to get it goin


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Skip for 333333333333333333333333333333


47!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think now if dwyane coughs they bring him to the locker room and give him x-rays.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Skip for 333333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 
> 47!


And it was right in front of Dana Barros sitting on the Celtics bench .


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

29-25 Heat with 6 mins left


Cavs 34-Bucks 34 with 5 mins left


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

The Czar just said that he thinks the goal the Heat are scoring on is a little high.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the Czar is what......4'11"?.....any goal is high for him


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just settled for a layup instead of a dunk on the break!!!The ankle isnt 100% and hes not making a difference!!!

Take him out!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

29 all with 3 mins left in the half....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami up 1 with 1 min left in the half...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime in Cleveland

Bucks up 5.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is one ugly game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

36-33 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

EJ knocked down a buzzer beater at the end of the half and the Heat are leading 36-33.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well Milwaukee played horrible in the 1st and shot lights out in the 2nd...Mason is dominating Cleveland now...21pts 7reb 4ast in the 1st half...


hopefully LeBron and co. can pick it up and help us out.....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> well Milwaukee played horrible in the 1st and shot lights out in the 2nd...Mason is dominating Cleveland now...
> 
> 
> hopefully LeBron and co. can pick it up and help us out.....


Cleveland had no answer whatsoever for Mason. He was just crushing them the 2nd quarter. I dont know what Silas was thinking when he took all 5 starters out, and then lost the lead he had.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the knicks are up early 8-3 against the hornets!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if we win and new orleans loses tonight, we secure the 5th!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Anyone seeing the Hawks handing it to the Nets so far?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1139376#post1139376

non stop updates on the Cleveland-Milwaukee game and the New York-New Orleans game....


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Anyone seeing the Hawks handing it to the Nets so far?


   

60-39 in the 2nd half!!!

we better do the same when we face them!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom opens up the half with 3 quick points


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom with the basket and the foul...hits the FT and the Heat start a little run....up 6


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade doesnt look right out there


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wade is playing terrible tonight... odom's gotta carry us on his back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron 1-5 2 pts

Wade 0-5


UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tied up with 9 mins left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Odom is carrying us on his back tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bucks and Cavs are tied up....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 51
Celts 48 

little more than 5 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hornets-Knicks Update:

Moochie Norris beats the buzzer in the 1st qtr

NY 25
NO 23


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Miami is 4-17 from 3pt land!!!

Stop taking stupid 3's!!!:devil:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jones is clankin, butler is clankin and wade is clankin...cant beleive we are winning this game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 2-3 from 3 land....0-5 inside the arc


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just hit his 2nd 3!!!

It was a nice shot but we need to take everything to the rim!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade has 8pts in the 3rd qtr!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wade heating it up!!!
exactly what we need!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade has finally got off the plane and joined us in Boston...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 58-50 with 3 mins left in 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Skip for 3333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Update on Cavs-Bucks:

MIL 73
CLE 69

End of 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 3rd

MIA 61
BOS 57


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs have taken the lead in Cleveland.....9 mins left and Cavs are up 1....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10:30 left

Miami only up 1....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami 65-64


8:25 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat up 5

7:16 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5:48 left

Heat up 1


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whenever we get a lead, they come back....odom is having a huge game....he should get the ball every possesion. Let him create for himself and his teammates


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom 

22 pts
11 reb
5 ast
2 stl

33 min


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just hit a clutch shot to put us up 5!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3:42 left

Heat up 5


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

second most stressful game after the atlanta one!

i dont care about the play, i want a W.

baron davis is back for NO.... new york dont seem to be too aggressive. theyre set at the 7th spot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hornets are up 7 at half


1:30 left Cavs down 3


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all these to's


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

cleveland +1 with 41 secs remaining


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom hits a huge 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

odom:allhail:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McInnis hits a jumper to put cleveland up 3....Milwaukee has possession with about 25-30 secs left


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

and odom hits a clutch 3!!!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

odom clutch steal!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cavs up 4 w/ 15 secs left


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

RAFER FOR 3


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

rafer closed it out again!!!!!

clutch 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

heat up 8 with 33 secs left


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that 3 rafer just hit... with 50 seconds left.. when he put it up, someone on the celts yelled, "ah hell no".. and rafe yelled "ah hell YES" when it was in the air. that was great


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

cavs up 2 with 11 secs left :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice W!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat WIN!


Z is at the line up 2 with 10 secs left....


HITS the 1st....Cavs up 3

and....

HITS the 2nd...Cavs up 4

ITS ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bucks LOSE!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

a needed win.......jones and caron were off all night, but we found a way to get it done...odom mvp


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom - 28pts 11reb 5ast 3stl

Skip - 15pts 3reb 4ast 4stl

Wade - 11pts 4reb 5ast 3stl

Haslem - 6pts 11reb 2stl


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

a W is a W... ugly, but still a W


----------

